# Teichbaudoku



## mic_chief (4. Apr. 2009)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde.

Wie an anderer Stelle erwähnt werde ich euch meinen Teichbau dokumentieren. Hier nun die ersten Bilder.


1. Der Plan.
2. Die Ausgangssituation im Herbst.
3. Kirschbaum und Kinderhaus mussten weichen.

Kirschbaumwurzeln sind dick und fest. Ich war froh eine Kettensäge hier gehabt zu haben. 

Mittwoch kommt der Bagger. Leider ohne Schwenkschaufel. In der Größe die durch meine Garage passt, gibt es die nicht zu leihen. Mal schauen was an Mehraufwand auf mich zukommt.


----------



## axel (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Michael !

Na dann viel Erfolg 
Die Teichform gefällt mir 
Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht . 
So ein Goldschatz beim baggern finden wär schon toll. 

lg
axel


----------



## nico1985 (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

hallo,koi teich oder normalen garten teich??

gruß nico


----------



## Vespabesitzer (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

 viel Spass beim Baggerfahrn,.

sieht ja auch nach NG Methode aus,..

was hast du denn noch oben am Wasserfall für einen Filter eingeplant,...
Gibt es auch schon eine Planung für das Tiefenprofil..?

mfG. Micha


----------



## mic_chief (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo alle zusammen.

@ axel

Jooo. Goldschatz würde ich auch nehmen. 

@ nico

"Normaler" Gartenteich mit vielen Pflanzen und gaaaanz wenig Fischen (__ Moderlieschen etc.).

@ micha

Ich hab das Tiefenprofil nochma angehängt. Hatte in einem anderen Thread den Plan von euch überprüfen lassen . 
Es sieht nicht nur nach NG aus, es ist ein Plan von NG und liegt meiner Planung zugrunde. Ein Filter soll gar nicht zum Einsatz kommen, ich baue nur den Filtergraben.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

moin  

ich persönlich habe mich mit dem Aufbau vom Ufergraben am schwersten getan,..

Dabei Dammhöhre, Dannbreite und Verhältnis vom Ufergraben zum Damm..

Garnicht so einfach, wenn man von einer 50er Stufe "hochkommt".
hatte ich auch:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/56

Daher lieber etwas mehr Platz in der "Auslaufzone" einplanen...

good luck
mfG. Micha


----------



## Thomas3619 (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Michael,

hast du nur den Filtergraben? Was ist denn dann mit der Reinigung. ??


----------



## mic_chief (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Thomas.

Da ich nur ganz wenige (wenn überhaupt) Fische bekomme brauche ich keine große Reinigung (Filter). 

Das meintest du doch mit Reinigung oder nicht ???


----------



## nico1985 (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hast du dir das den auch alles gut überlegt? ich meine ja nur ich habe auch eigentlich nur einen normalen teich bauen wollen so mit ufer und Flach wasser zonen und so, und nach und nach immer mal wieder wasser abgelassen folie hoch und tiefer gegraben und leiderkam erst nachher erst richtig die begeisterung für koi und um so großer der teich um so besser! 
MFG nico


----------



## mic_chief (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo nico.

Da ich Berufsbedingt manchmal nur wenig Zeit habe, möchte ich einen Teich mit minimaler Technik. Die Pumpe im Filtergraben ist eigentlich der max. Aufwand, den ich betreiben möchte. Daher schliessen sich für *mich* mehr Fische oder sogar Kois aus. Ausserdem haben ich hier gelesen, dass es auch ohne viel Fische, mächtig viel Lebewesen am Teich gibt. Darauf hoffe ich.

Ob ich eines Tages anders denke weis ich nicht. Mit dem Filtergraben und Teichtiefe 1,20 m habe ich ja zum Teil vorgesorgt. Ein anderer Filter wäre auch noch zuschaltbar.


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Servus Michael



> Daher schliessen sich für mich mehr Fische oder sogar Kois aus. Ausserdem haben ich hier gelesen, dass es auch ohne viel Fische, mächtig viel Lebewesen am Teich gibt. Darauf hoffe ich.


----------



## Thomas3619 (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Michael,

zum Thema reinigen: Es wird doch auch eine Menge Dreck in den Filtergraben geleitet. Wie bekommst Du den dann wieder heraus??


----------



## nico1985 (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

__ Frösche und __ Kröten kommen von alleine ohne ende!!!! Gerade zur zeit kommen bestimmt ca. 5 neue am tag dazu! bei mir auf jeden fall!

gruß nico


----------



## flopp (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*



nico1985 schrieb:


> __ Frösche und __ Kröten kommen von alleine ohne ende!!!! Gerade zur zeit kommen bestimmt ca. 5 neue am tag dazu! bei mir auf jeden fall!
> 
> gruß nico




Da hoffe Ich von verschont zu bleiben , wegen der Nachbarn


----------



## mic_chief (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Leute.

Au mann 1. "richtiger" Teichbauarbeitstag geschafft. 

Ich habe in meinem Leben schon in viele Böden Löcher gebuddelt, aber so einen harten undurchdringlichen Boden habe ich noch nie erlebt. Als ich tiefer als 20 cm buddeln wollte, war mit der breiten Schaufel nix zu machen. 40 cm breite und dann ging es einigermaßen abwärts. Alle Kanten brechen dafür um so besser weg und sehen schööön "natürlich" aus. Na ja wenigstens kann bei diesem Boden nichts absacken oder vom Regen runter gespült werden.

Ich hoffe den Aushub morgen zu beenden, so dass ich vor dem Wochenende noch die Folie und Vlies bestellen kann (NG Vlies 900 und grüne PVC 1,4 mm).

@ Thomas

Wenn ich Glück habe, wird gar nicht viel Dreck anfallen. Diesen werde ich (lt. NG) dann alle paar Jahre aus dem Filtergraben raus holen. Einfach Zulauf schliessen und Filtergraben leer pumpen. Dreck raus, Wasser wieder einlaufen lassen und nachfüllen. Fertig.

Ich glaube heute habe ich mir ein Bier verdient !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mic_chief (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Der 2. Tag


fing mit REGEN an. Supi. Matsche, Modder, Pampe. Hab dann aber doch, nach dem ich meine beiden Helfer woanders hingeschickt hatte, um 11.30 Uhr angefangen zu buddeln. Nach anfänglicher Schlammschlacht wurde es immer besser. Gegen 16.30 Uhr hatte ich die groben Schachtarbeiten abgeschlossen. Wenn nur der ganze S..... schon draussen im Container wäre. 

Morgen geht es weiter. Uferwall bauen. 10 x 20 Steine und Estrichmörtel habe ich die beiden heute morgen mitbringen lassen. Mischer auch. Also kann es losgehen.

Ich glaube morgen brauche ich Sonnencreme.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Wow 

Ganz schön geackert, sieht doch schon gut aus


----------



## mic_chief (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Der 3. Tag

Karfreitag und die Mischmaschine. Geht das? Macht das nicht zuviel Krach. Nööö, man baut ja nur einmal einen Teich. Da müssen die Nachbarn durch.

40 Sack Fertigestrich/ -beton und ca. 70 Steine weiter bin ich ausgearbeitet und mache Feierabend. Hoffentlich hat mein Materialdealer morgen auf. Ansonsten muss ich in/an den ungeliebten Baumarkt.

Jetzt muss ich aber erst mal Reinigungsarbeiten an mir vornehmen (immer wenn ich mal duschen will ist das Bad besetzt :evil). Dann kann ich mal schauen ob ich mir die Schnute verbrannt habe, die Sonne knallt heute mächtig. Hab schon den fertigen Mörtel gewässert, werde heute Abend nochmal nachgiessen.


----------



## Olli.P (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hi Michael,

da hast ja ordentlich was geschafft.


----------



## Christine (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Michael,

na - da bist Du aber fleissig gewesen. 

Nur den Betonmischer am Karfreitag? So macht man sich Freunde. Aber das musst Du selber wissen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Micha,..

 fleissig fleissig,.. 

Sind die Steine der Abschluss oder der Damm für einen Ufergraben,..
(Hast du ein Niveliergerät oder Laser ??) ich persönlich hätte es nicht geschaft, wirklich alles auf ein Niveau zu bekommen.
Daher habe ich auch erst den Damm gebaut, als bis auf die letzten 40cm schon einmal das Wasser drinnen gestanden hat.

mfG. Micha


----------



## mic_chief (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Der 4. Tag

begann mit Materialbesorgung. Mein Dealer hatte auf, ich brauchte nicht in den Baumarkt. Allerdings fehlen mir jetzt noch ein paar 10 x 20 Steine. Es gibt doch nichts über eine vernünftige Materialplanung. 
Morgen und Montag werde ich fast die Füsse hochlegen. Nur die Folie wird am Montag ausgemessen.


@ christine

Freunde habe ich viele, was will ich mit Nachbarn. 

@ micha

Was ich bis jetzt gebaut habe ist der Uferwall, ohne Ufergraben. Evt. mache ich direkt rechts in der Nische einen Ufergaben und späääter noch vorne. Ich werde die Folie länger lassen und einbuddeln.

Ich habe eine elektronische Schlauchwaage. Habe sie eigentlich um Höhen zu übertragen. Habe auch erst mit Schnur angefangen. Dann kam mir die Idee halt das Dingen doch direkt auf die Steine. Funzt absolut exakt.


----------



## mic_chief (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Der 5. Tag

Heute wurden der Uferwall (bis auf 3 Steine) fertiggestellt. Dammdurchbruch zum Filtergraben ausgehoben und die Teichränder mit Aushub angefüllt.

Morgen und Übermorgen plane ich für die Feinarbeiten an den Pflanzstufen. Ausschachten für die Saugleitungen und die letzten Steine im Uferwall einsetzen.
Freitag Vlies 900. 
Und so Gott will und die Engelein sagen ja, habe ich Samstag Folie im Teich.
Und dann noch ............................

So nun gehe ich aber mein obligatorisches Teichbier trinken.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Sieht aber echt klasse aus 

Und das Bierchen ist immer das beste nach der Teicharbeit, gelle toll


----------



## Vespabesitzer (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Micha,..

fleissig fleissig 

PS: hast du auch die NG Unterlagen vorliegen,.. 
ich habe auch das Gefälle "vor" dem Ufergraben zum Teich hin etwas zu steil gemacht,..

aber gerade in diesem Bereich lassen sich sehr schöne Pflanzen ansiedeln,..
oder soll der Teich am Ufer später recht steil sein,..
ich habe deinen Besatz von Pflanzen derzeit nicht parrat...

Ich musste auch nocheinmal die Stuffe naträglich abfangen wodurch der Teich etwas kleiner wurde (letzte Bild rechts unten, unter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/56

mfG. Micha


----------



## mic_chief (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo micha.

Die Unterlagen von NG habe ich. Gedanken welche Pflanzen ich genau haben möchte, habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Ich wollte auf Sortimente von NG zurückgreifen und dann nach und nach meine Lieblinge nachpflanzen.

Die oberste Stufe (10 - 20 cm Tiefe) soll noch mit den Feinarbeiten aufgearbeitet werden. Wie breit sollte sie mind. sein?


----------



## mic_chief (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Der 6. Tag

Auffüllung von gestern festgestampft. 2 cbm Füllkies reingefahren, gemischt und die Stufen ausgearbeitet. Alle Flächen geglättet und den Graben für den tiefen Ablauf eingebuddelt. Durch die Hilfe von 2 Mitarbeitern haben wir heute alles erledigt. Ich brauche jetzt VLIES. Ist bestellt, mal schauen wann es kommt. Ich hoffe das der große Regen ausbleibt.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*



mic_chief schrieb:


> Die oberste Stufe (10 - 20 cm Tiefe) soll noch mit den Feinarbeiten aufgearbeitet werden. Wie breit sollte sie mind. sein?



Also ich habe versucht eine mind. 20-30cm breite und so flach wie mögliche
20er Stufe zu machen, damit die Pflanzen/Sand/Steine nicht
automatisch abrutschen,..

musst du für deine Proportion mal abwägen oder auch mit NG nach Plan absprechen,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## mic_chief (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Regen, Regen, Regen ......

Gut das der Regen jetzt kommt, ich habe noch kein Material zum Weiterbauen bekommen. Nächste Woche soll es besser werden und dann (hoffe ich) geht es weiter. :beeten

Gestern habe ich meinen Bagger gegen einen Bobcat getauscht. Damit wurde dann der 1. Container gefüllt. Ich habe mittlerweile in einigen Baggern gesessen, aber das Ding ist der Hammer. Bis jetzt wurden über die Handhebel immer die Schaufeln bedient und über Extrahebel die Ketten (Räder). Hier wird nun über die Handhebel die Räder rechts und links bedient und über 2 Pedale die Schaufel. Ich glaube beim letzten Container werde ich dann den Dreh raus haben. Wenn ich mich jetzt wieder reinsetze, werde ich wohl erst mal einen Satz nach hinten machen, weil ich mit den Hebeln die Schaufel anheben will. 

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## mic_chief (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Neues Update.

Freitag ging nix, nur Regen.
Samstag habe ich versucht den Container zu befüllen. Hatte mir extra Gerüsttafeln mitgebracht und ausgelegt. Rauf auf die Bretter kam ich ja mit dem Bobcat. Aber sobald ich drehen wollte hat der mir die Bretter unter den Bobcat weg geschoben. Wie auf Schmierseife. Also wieder in die Ecke gestellt. Dann hab ich mir meine kleine Tauchpumpe geschnappt und die 10 cm aus dem Teich gepumpt.
Sonntag Ruhetag.
Montag kamen das Vlies und die Restlichen Sachen von NG. Ausserdem stattete ich meinem Büro einen längeren Besuch ab. Der Bobcat ging wieder zurück, hierbei habe ich dann noch, wie man sehen kann, ein paar Furchen gezogen.
Heute habe ich das Vlies eingebaut. Ging gut und zügig. Verklebung mit der Lötlampe ging auch prima. Da heute die Folie kam, soll sie morgen auch rein. Mal schauen wie das klappt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Man,
das sieht aber alles Klasse aus.

Viel Glück für Morgen  Lass dir Zeit beim Folie verlegen, bloß kein Stress aufkommen lassen


----------



## mic_chief (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Folie.

Die Folie ist drin. Heute morgen mit 6 Mann geschleppt (240 kg). Es war sehr kalt und so liess sich auch die Folie ziehen und falten. Da ich etwas schiss hatte wegen den Falten befülle ich jetzt einmal, damit alles nach unten gezogen wird. Danach Wasser wieder raus (Kostet nur Strom für die Pumpe, ich fülle mit Brunnenwasser) und die Falten richtig legen und kleben.
Zur Zeit sind es 8 qbm. Mal schauen wieviel es werden.
Danach kommt dann ZST und PST und Verrohrung und Ufermatte und und und

Nach einem Telefonat mit NG haben die mir ein Angebot für Pflanzen gemacht. Sieht gut aus. Allerdings erscheinen mir die 3 Seerosen als etwas wenig. Wie groß werden Halbzwergseerosen? Laut Aussage soll ich alles fertig machen (Ufermatte, Bodengrund und Wasser rein) und dann nach ca. einer Woche Pflanzen rein.


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Michael.

Das schaut ja richtig gut aus. 

Dein Brunnenwasser hast Du auf Nitrat und Phosphat getestet?


Bezüglich Seerosen:
Halbzwerge werden bei richtiger Pflanzung nicht soo groß. Aber nimm doch erstmal die 3 und schau es Dir 2-3 Jahre an. 
Wenn es dann noch zu wenig erscheint, kannst Du ja jeder Zeit nachbestellen. 

Wobei ich sagen muss.... ich habe in unseren kleinen Naturteich 6 oder 7 Seerosen gesetzt, darunter eine N.tetragona=echte __ Zwergseerose. Gerne hätte ich noch ein paar mehr... 
Sie sitzen alle in Eimern, sodass man sie zum Verkleinern am Henkel herausziehen kann. Bei einigen wird das bald nötig sein. 
Ich glaub, ich bin seerosensüchtig.


----------



## mic_chief (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Da hab ich Glück im Unglück gehabt. Eigentlich sah mein Plan so aus, dass ich nach dem Folie verlegen, alles fertig machen wollte. Schläuche, Zielsaugsammler, Ufermatte und Bodensubstrat. Da ich aber Schiss hatte (siehe oben) habe ich ja erst einmal Wasser reinlaufen lassen. Als ich ca. bei 40 cm unter Höchststand war entdeckte ich, dass mir auf dem Rücken zwischen Filtergraben und Hauptteich Folie fehlte. Hab dann in meinem naiven Leichtsinn versucht nochmal Folie vom Rand durch den Filtergraben zu ziehen. Denkste Puppe. Nicht 1 cm hab ich gezogen bekommen. Also alles umgekehrt und Wasser wieder raus. So konnte ich heute die Folie wieder nachziehen und jetzt wieder auffüllen. Ich hoffe er wird bis heute spät voll, dann bleibt er bis morgen Mittag voll. Nachmittags dann die große Tauchpumpe ran (mit C Schlauch) und hoffentlich kann ich dann Samstag weitermachen.

@ Annett

Ich habe heute mal Wasser getestet. NO2 = 0, NO3 = 25, GH = 16, KH = 10 und PH = 7,2.
Phosphat kann ich nicht testen.

Ich habe gestern noch eine Info bekommen das die Seerosen ca. 1 qm groß werden. Ich habe dann 6 bestellt.  Ich mag auch seeeehr gerne Seerosen und alles was schöne Blühten hat oder bekommt.


----------



## Annett (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Michael.



> NO2 = 0, NO3 = 25, GH = 16, KH = 10 und PH = 7,2.


Da hast Du eine nette, kleine Startgabe für die Algen. 
Also nicht wundern, wenn sie in den ersten Wochen oder Monaten für grünes Wasser und/oder Polster sorgen. Mit genug Pflanzen geht das aber bald vorbei.
Falls möglich, versuch so viel wie möglich durch sauberes Regen- oder Leitungswasser (hoffentlich nitratfrei..) zu ergänzen.
Ersteres dürfte zusätzlich recht weich sein.


----------



## mic_chief (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

1. Füllung abgeschlossen.

Nachdem heute Morgen der Teich zum 1. mal voll war, habe ich ihn nach ca. 3 Stunden Wartezeit wieder abgepumpt. Nun ist er wieder leer und morgen kann ich weitermachen.

Allerdings war ich heute nicht ganz untätig. Ich habe wieder 1 Container 7 cbm gefüllt. Diesmal ist das Bobcat 1 Nummer grösser (passt grad noch so durch die Garage) und es klappt wunderbar. Morgen früh wird der Container getauscht und ich kann den Rest rausfahren. Hoffentlich bleibt es dabei, dass es nicht regnet.

@ Annett
Viele Pflanzen lässt sich einrichten . Aber mein Leistungswasser ist auch mit Nitrat belastet. Ich muss mal schauen wie ich das Regenwasser vom Dach umleiten kann. Mal sehen, was mir einfällt.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Guten Morgen Micha,..  

schon an der Tankstelle die Brötchen geholt  

Was ist denn das Problem mit der Größe vom Filtergraben,..
Bei mir klappt der Skimmer auch tadellos,.. und ich habe auch nur 4-5m


mfG. Micha


----------



## mic_chief (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Heute habe ich zuerst den letzten Container raus geschafft. Insgesamt 21 cbm + den Rest den ich wieder verfüllt habe = ca. 25 cbm Wasser.

Danach habe ich angefangen Falten zu kleben. Ist das eine S... Arbeit. Na ja, muss man(n) durch. Folie im Dammdurchbruch eingeklebt, Zielsaugsammler festgesetzt. Ansaugpunkte verrohrt, Dammdurchbruch zum Filtergraben eingebaut. Pumpenkasten eingebaut. Feierabend. 

@ micha

Ich will ja nicht über andere lästern, wenn ich nicht sicher bin, dass sie mitlesen deswegen hab ich hier nix geschrieben. Aber der soll sich doch nur mal die Anzahl der Beiträge hier anschauen, dann wüsste er warum ich hier schreibe.
Nun zu meinem Skimmer. Ein Berater von NG meinte bei der Bestellung, dass ein Skimmer mit meiner Pumpe nicht gehen würde. Im Plan und im Angebot war aber einer drin. Allerdings auch ein Filter. Nach Rücksprache mit NG (bevor ich angefangen habe zu buddeln) war klar, dass ich keinen Filter will und brauche. Evtl. bräuchte ich dann eine stärkere Pumpe, die würde mir dann den Filtergraben leer ziehen. Oder ich bräuchte eine 2. 12V Pumpe. Da war ich aber nicht von begeistert. Wissen tu ich nun immer noch nix. Ich werde Montag nochmal das Gespräch mit NG suchen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Moin Micha,..

mir ging es ähnlich,.. was die Pumpe angeht,..

ich habe auch 2 Bodenabläufe und einen Standskimmer...  (nach NG Anleitung)

Die, im anderem Forum, haben ja meist reine Schwimmteiche, da muss sich die komplette Biologie ja auch "nur" im Filtergraben abspielen.

Ich habe auch extra eine eher schwächere Pumpe am laufen,.. habe aber keinen Bachlauf.
(wenn der Skimmer läuft, gerade aktuell bei dem vielen Blüten und Pollen, mache ich die beiden Bodenabläufe zu).

Ich wollte eigentlich genau das gleiche wie du,.. schönen Naturteich ohne viel Aufwand und Filtertechnik.

Die Pflanzen im Filtergrabenm, zumindest bei mir (mein Teich ist ja auch erst 1 Jahr alt) sind noch so unterentwickelt, dass die derzeit die
Reinigung niemals schaffen würden, selbst wenn der Filtergraben 9m lang wäre.
Ich habe daher zusätzlich doch noch einen Filter (in der Übergangszeit: Fruhjahr und Herbst/Winter) am laufen,..

Welche Pumpe und welchen Skimmer planst du,..?
(mein Verhältnis ist: Filtergraben sollte ca. 20% vom Volumen des Hauptteiches sein, -> die Pumpe sollte in einer Stunde ca. 1mal den
Filtergraben umgepumpt haben,.. dadurch auch ca. 2-2,5mal pro Tag den kompletten Hauptteich)

Einen Wasserfall oder Bachlauf werde ich mit einer zweiten stärkeren Pumpe laufen lassen,..  denn mit einer Zeitschaltuhr geht nicht mehr, wenn
mann einen Filter hat (der muss immer durchlaufen)...

->  wird bestimmt super,.  PS: der 3" Schlauch sieht so schön elastisch aus,... ist der nicht von NG?? sieht auch heller aus,
ich habe meinen in der Garage rumliegen, da dieser viel zu störrisch war, als auf dem Teichboden zu verlegen,..
habe auch mit grauen Rohren gearbeitet ( den unteren auch in einer Vertiefung eingemörtelt)

mfG. Micha

mfG. Micha...


----------



## mic_chief (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo micha.

Der Schlauch ist von NG. War zwar schon ein wenig störisch, aber ging eigentlich ganz gut zu verlegen.

Ich habe die 4500er Pumpe. Sollte laut NG reichen. Wenn ich für den Bachlauf eine 2. Pumpe bräuchte, wenn sie in den PST passt, wäre das für mich ok. Als Skimmer war (laut Angebot) der Standskimmer 200, 50 - 300 l/min geplant.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Micha,..

ich habe die gleiche Pumpe,.. und wahrscheinlich auch den gleichen oder vergleichbaren Skimmer,..
(meinen habe ich allerdings separat bei Oase gekauft), da NG Ihren nicht richtig (zumindest) damals abgebildet haben.

Das ganze klappt auch,.. allerdings senkt sich der Wasserstand im Filtergaben bis zu 10cm wenn der Skimmer richtig läuft.

Bei mir bringt die 4500er ca. 35Liter bis 60 Liter, (je nach Gegendruck ob mit Filter oder ob Wasser direkt wieder zurück läuft),..
( für einen Wasserfall, je nach Breite aber etwas wenig)

Ich würde mir erstmal nicht zuviel "Sorgen" machen,.. halt nur Not zweite Pumpe einplanen,.. 
( ich habe aber auch beim Bau  versucht an alles zu denken) 

wichtig ist, dass du beim Befüllen wirklich mit einer Wasseruhr "ausliterst", dann hast du nachher klare Verhältnisse.

(das mit der Schaltzeituhr finde ich auch in der Filtergrabenanleitung total versteckt und nur kurz angesprochen, wegen der Verweilzeit im Wasser).

mfG. Micha


----------



## mic_chief (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo micha.

Ich habe eine richtige Wasseruhr die ich zwischenschalten kann. Da ich aber bei der 1. Füllung wieder teilweise rausgepumpt habe, konnte ich nicht die genaue Füllmenge ermitteln.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*



mic_chief schrieb:


> Wenn ich für den Bachlauf eine 2. Pumpe bräuchte, wenn sie in den PST passt, wäre das für mich ok. .



nochmal quer gelesen,...

das ist ja das, was NG meint, wenn du das Wasser zu schnell aus dem Filtergraben abpumpst, hat das Sediment keine ausreichende Zeit sich da
abzusetzen,..
(daher dann eine stärkere Pumpe, aber im "Intervallbetrieb" mit Zeitschaltuhr),..

vielleicht kannst du "gedanklich" auch mal durchspielen, ob eine zweite Pumpe (nicht im Pumpenschacht) sondern direkt im Haupteich geht, die dann nur einen Skimmer betreibt und dann "das viele Wasser" in den Bachlauf (zusätzlich) laufen lässt.
(dann kann der Filtergraben "in Ruhe" mit weniger Wasser arbeiten)

Wäre dann aber eine "Abweichung" zum NG Konzept, ( und hätte doch ein regelmässiges Reinigen der Pumpe und des Skimmers (dass hat man aber auch so) zur Folge,..

o.k. sprich erst nocheinmal mit NG... (ich fand den "Pumpenberater bei NG auch etwas "brummisch" wenn es nicht genau nach Plan läuft)...

wie planst du denn die Ufermatten und ggf. Verbundmatten??
Für den ganzen Teich oder nur oberhalb ??

Auf dem Bild oben lässt du den Bodensatz vom Filtergraben noch offen mit nur Folie,.. da habe ich extra Verbundmatte eingemörtelt oder würde wenigstens
Ufermatte reinlegen, da man hier ja später den Dreck raus schaufeln soll.
(alle paar Jahre)

 mfG, Micha


----------



## mic_chief (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo micha.

Den Bachlauf habe ich erst in Planung, wird wahrscheinlich auch dieses Jahr nicht mehr gebaut.

Ich habe ja kaum Fische geplant. Daher könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass gar nicht soviel Sediment anfällt. 
Der Plan wäre evtl. so: Im Wechsel Skimmer und Bodenabläufe in den Filtergraben laufen lassen und dann entsprechend die Stärke (Zeitschaltuhr oder Dimmen) der Pumpe regulieren. Dann hätte bei den Bodenabläufen das Sediment Zeit zum absinken und beim Skimmer wäre genug Leistung da. Liege ich da falsch ??

Ufermatten plane ich im Hauptteich bis zur letzten Pflanzstufe, auf jeden Fall aber 1 x rum die 120er. Im Filtergraben bis unten.

Ich habe eben entschieden heute mal nix zu machen. Ich will nicht wieder Lärm beim Mörtel anmischen machen und ausserdem hat mir gestern ein Regenschauer wieder alle Stufen geflutet.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*



mic_chief schrieb:


> Der Plan wäre evtl. so: Im Wechsel Skimmer und Bodenabläufe in den Filtergraben laufen lassen und dann entsprechend die Stärke (Zeitschaltuhr oder Dimmen) der Pumpe regulieren. Dann hätte bei den Bodenabläufen das Sediment Zeit zum absinken und beim Skimmer wäre genug Leistung da. Liege ich da falsch ??.



Hey Mic,..

wenn du ersteinmal keinen Bachlauf brauchst,.. ist die 4500er Pumpe sicherlich goldrichtig.

Was Zeitschaltuhr oder Dimmer angeht, müsste man wie gesagt die genauen Literangaben wissen...
(ich habe damals auch (am Ende),... erst den Filtergraben komplett voll laufen lassen). (auf Wasserzähler geguckt) und dann
den Hauptteich voll gemacht (bei dem ZST halt vorher Schieber zu).

Ich werde auch später erst ein paar __ Moderlieschen reinmachen,.. (wegen meinen Wasserwerten) und wenn die Pflanzen alle 100% da sind,..

-> PS: pass auf bei der obersten Stufe im Filtergraben,.. die guckt am Ende auch mal schnell aus dem Wasser, wenn die ZST eine Wasserhöhendifferenzon 5-10cm erzeugt.
(im Filtergraben sinkt der Wasserspiegel 10cm beim Skimmerbetrieb,... 4-5 cm nur mit Bodenablauf).

und PPS:  hast du einen Überlauf eingeplant ?

MfG. Micha


----------



## mic_chief (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Regen, Regen, regen Sie sich nicht auf. 

Nachdem ich es Sonntag etwas ruhiger angehen lies und mich gestern der Regen ausgebremst hat, ging es die letzten Tage etwas zäher vorwärts. Ein wenig habe ich aber doch geschafft. Alles was ich hatte an Ufermatte eingebaut. Öffnung zum Filtergraben zugemauert. Zielsaugsammler, Pumpensammler und freiliegende Rohrleitungen mit Ufermatte umwickelt. Druckleitung an einer Seite einbetoniert. Bodensubstrat im Filtergraben unten eingebracht.
Wenn ich morgen die nachbestellte Ufermatte bekomme, schaffe ich es bis Sonntagabend Wasser einlaufen zu lassen.

@ micha

Ich habe vor, einen Stein vom Uferwall in der Ecke des Filtergrabens als Überlauf rauszunehmen. Reicht doch, oder nicht??


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*



mic_chief schrieb:


> @ micha
> 
> Ich habe vor, einen Stein vom Uferwall in der Ecke des Filtergrabens als Überlauf rauszunehmen. Reicht doch, oder nicht??



Hallo Chef D

Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau wo du meinst,..
was aber nicht sein sollte:
Das wenn der Hauptteich mal "überläuft", dass der dann "theoretisch" in den Filtergraben läuft. (sind ja eh offen verbunden)

Wenn du keinen rundrum umlaufenden Ufergraben hast, würde ich einen zweiten Überlauf am Hauptteich einplanen (am besten Höhenverstellbar) habe ich auch gemacht durch ein verschiebares Rohr.

ABER normalerweise soll der nur im absolutem Notfall da "überlaufen".
Generell soll das Wasser aus dem Ufergraben ins Freie laufen. (und im Filtergraben hast du ja je nachdem, -5cm Füllstand zum Hauptteich)
(somit muss der Überlauf im Ufergraben "tiefer" liegen als der andere  alles klar ) )

=> im "Normalfall" wird der Ufergraben auch bei stärkerem Regen fast den gleichen Füllstand haben wir der Hauptteich.

(das im Hauptteich auch ein Überlauf vorhanden sein sollte, (wird bei NG meiner Meinung nach etwas "knapp dokumentiert") dass nicht die Gefahr besteht, dass nährstoffreiches Wasser vom
Ufergraben zurück in den Hauptteich fliesst.
-> Annett und andere haben einfach einen Teil des Uferdamms niedrieger gemacht, würde ich aber nicht machen, besser nur eine Verbindung:
Damm<-> Ufergraben durch Kapilarwirkung

Aprops: wie schaut denn deine Planung vom Ufergraben aus,.. (man kan derzeit mehr nur die Kannte vom Uferdamm ahnen)

Und, was ich persönlich so noch nicht gesehen habe, dein Rohr für den tiefsten Ansaugpunkte geht ganz schön steil nach unten,...
Ich habe ca. 1,4- 1,5m Tiefe laufe allerdings auch eher flacher an diesen Punkt.
(ich habe auch 70er Rohre eingemörtelt,..  habe ich auch in meiner "siehe Fussnote dokumentiert")

mfG. Micha


----------



## Annett (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Micha.

Diese Vertiefung = "Delle" im Uferwall wird nach meinen Wissen sogar über das NG-Forum propagiert. 

Meine "Delle" ist übrigens im Nachhinein völlig sinnfrei, da mein Uferwall nicht umlaufend angelegt ist. Der Teich hat am Ufer ohne Wall zwei eigene Überläufe, die natürlich lange vor der Uferwalldelle aktiv werden.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Frosch Annette     hatte mich auch nur so, an deine "Delle" erinnert  

@Mic: ich habe seitlich einen PVC Überlauf eingebaut (mit Loch in der Folie, was aber von NG nicht empfohlen wird),..
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19245

für meine Anwendung aber die beste Lösung darstellt,.. (meiner Meinung nach),..

PS: Was die Pumpe angeht,..  schon gekauft ???
ich glaube, bei deinen Rohren sollte vielleicht auch eine 70Watt (mit Dimmer) vielleicht auch besser sein,..

eine 45Watt Pumpe schafft den Skimmer (meinen Oase 40 Skimmer , nur durch den Trick mit Anbohren)
(bei Zuviel Leistung bleibt das Problem, dass im Filtergraben zu wenig Beruhigungsstrecke entsteht)

gut nächtle, Micha


----------



## mic_chief (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Fast Wasser marsch.

Nachdem gestern die nachbestellte Ufermatte kam konnte ich die restlichen Vorbereitungen abschliessen. Druckleitung zum tiefsten Absaugpunkt überkleben und die Ufermatte fertig verlegen.

Heute morgen dann noch den gröbsten Dreck absaugen und dann Wasser marsch. Ich habe eine Wasseruhr und werde zuerst den Filtergraben füllen. Immer schön Stufe für Stufe, je nach Füllstand, den Bodengrund aufbringen (Estrichsand 0-8 mm). Auf den Boden (ca. 1,45 m) kommt kein Sand, wenn überhaupt in der Tiefe Pflanzen kommen, dann in einen Topf. Und wenn alle Stricke reißen kann ich immer noch Sand nachkippen.


@ micha und annett

Das Prinzip Überlauf habe ich verstanden. Ich habe allerdings zur Zeit noch keinen Ufergraben angelegt. Die überstehende Folie werde ich erstmal schön einrollen und verbuddeln. Die Überlaufdelle für den Hauptteich werde ich auch noch einbauen. 
Die Randgestaltung muss jetzt erstmal ein wenig warten. Zeitlich bedingt werde ich mich die nächsten Wochen um andere Dinge kümmern müssen. Allerdings möchte ich noch so schnell wie möglich (ist bei mir aber ein deeeehnbarer Begriff) die Sitzecke fertigstellen. Wenn ich dann wieder Ruhe und Zeit habe (entweder im Herbst oder Frühjahr) kommt alles andere.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Mic,..

PHOTOS!!

Was den Ufergraben angeht,... wenn du den noch nicht gemacht hast, was machst du denn mit der Ufermatte die über den Uferdamm "geworfen" wird,..

die Kapilarwirkung zieht dann das Wasser raus,..

o.k. die letzten 10cm sind sicherlicht nicht so dramatisch,..

Ich habe auch erst den Filtergraben gefüllt (und geguckt, ob ZST im "Damm" dicht ist) dann ZST aufgemacht und den Rest reingefüllt,..
dauert je nach "Gardena"schlauch ein paar Stunden,...

mfG. Happy Mai,..
Micha
PS: ich habe keine Delle,.. nur 2 Überläufe


----------



## mic_chief (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Wasser läuft.

Filtergraben ist fast voll = 3 cbm Wasser. Nun läuft es im Hauptteich.

Der 1. tierische Bewohner war da. 
Eine kleine blaue Libelle schwamm auf dem Wasser. Sie schlug mit Flügeln und kam nicht hoch. Da ich nicht wusste, ob sie es noch schafft, hab ich sie vorsichtig hochgenommen und auf die Ufermatte gesetzt. Von dort ist sie dann wieder losgeflogen. Wollte erst gar nicht von meiner Hand runter. 

@ micha

Dammdurchbruch (ZST) ist nicht ganz dicht. Da es aber nur minimal ist, denke ich, dass es nicht so schlimm ist.
Wenn die Ufermatte zu stark "zieht", hab ich mir vorgestellt die Folie etwas hoch zu klappen und dann mit Kies sichern.


----------



## mic_chief (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Hurra das Wasser ist drin.

Gestern lief bis fast 22.00 Uhr das Wasser. Heute nochmal 2,5 Stunden. Nun ist es geschafft mein Teich ist voll Wasser. :freu

Ganz untätig war ich heute nicht. Ich habe mal klar Schiff gemacht, die Terrasse "gekärchert" und die Garage aufgeräumt. Jetzt kann wieder ein Auto rein. Außerdem kann heute Abend mit Freunden gegrillt werden. 

Für Donnerstag habe ich die Pflanzen abgerufen. Das ist dann erst mal der letzte Akt für die nächsten 2 - 3 Wochen. 

Auf dem 1 Bild sieht man den Chef mit seinem Adjutanten, wie sie gestern Abend ihre Arbeit begutachten. Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass der Adjutant sehr fleißig war und mir sehr geholfen hat.


----------



## Olli.P (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Michael,

da hast ja gut was geschafft. 

Ach ja, mit den Zeitangaben kann man ja nix anfangen.......... 

Wie viel Wasser hast denn nu im Teich... 

Da könntest du ja auch gleich mal dein Profil vervollständigen...... 

Ich bin schon gespannt, wie das ganze mit Bepflanzung aussieht..... :smoki


----------



## Testpilot (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Schöner Teich, sieht gut aus!!


----------



## mic_chief (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Olli.

Da hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht, dass ich jetzt mein Profil ändern kann.  Bin ja jetzt nicht mehr ohne oder im Bau (stolzdiebrustschwell). Schnell nachgeholt. 

Es sind 23 cbm Wasser auf der Uhr. Inkl. der 3 cbm aus dem Filtergraben.


----------



## mic_chief (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Ich habe eben mit meinem Wasseranalyseset (JBL) und der Pumpe rumgespielt. Raus kam folgendes:
Wasserwerte: Temp. 18°, KH 16°, PH 7,4, GH 22°, Ammonium 0,1 mg/l, Nitrit 0,1 mg/l, Nitrat 60 mg/l, Phosphat 0, Eisen 0. 
Dann hab ich noch das Nitrat im Trinkwasser getestet war auch 60 mg/l. Da wird sich wohl die ein oder andere Algen in meinen Teich verirren. 

Dann hab ich die Pumpe (NG 4500) eingesetzt. Bei 1 geöffnetem Schieber (Bodenablauf 1,35 m oder 0,60 m tief) geht der Wasserstand im Filtergraben ca. 5 cm runter, bei 2 Schiebern (Bodenablauf 1,35 m und 0,60 m tief) ca. 3 cm und bei 3 Schiebern (Bodenabläufe und Schieber am ZST) nur noch 1,5 cm.


----------



## mic_chief (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Anfang der Woche habe ich meinen Fehler beseitigt.
Ich hatte an 2 Schrägen die Ufermatte nur runter hängen lassen und nicht verklebt. Sie schwamm an diesen Stellen auf, was nicht schön aussah. Ich hatte am Sonntag noch versucht Steine anzuhängen, aber das klappt nicht wie gewünscht. Also, zurück marsch marsch. Am Montag grosse Pumpe geliehen, Wasser raus. Nachmittags Matte mit PU-Schaum festgeklebt und mit Sand beschwert. Wasser im unteren Bereich aufgefüllt. Dienstag und heute den Rest Wasser wieder rein. Jetzt können die Pflanzen kommen. 
Ich weiss nicht welcher Teufel mich geritten hatte, die Matte in diesen Bereichen nicht zu verkleben. Wenn ich es aber gelassen hätte, hätte ich mich ewig drüber geärgert.
Nun sieht es schön aus. Mal schauen, welche Fehler noch, nach und nach, ans Tageslicht kommen.

Montag hatte ich noch ein Gespräch mit NG bzgl. meines Skimmers. Der Berater erklärte mir, dass meine 4500er Pumpe zu schwach für einen Skimmer wäre und die nächst grössere den Filtergraben leer saugen würde. Alternativ könnte ich aber eine 12V Pumpe in den Teich hängen und von da aus in einen Filter pumpen. Zum einen will ich aber keinen Filter und zum andern verstecke ich nicht alle Rohre und Pumpe, um mir dann eine 2. Pumpe in den Teich zu hängen. Mit dieser Lösung bin ich eigentlich nicht zufrieden, aber ich werde jetzt erst mal ohne Skimmer leben.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

jaja... der NG Skimmer,..

die haben ihr "Wunderteil" ja leider nicht abgebildet,.. (nicht so richtig),..

daher habe ich einen Oase 40 gekauft und den mit einem 2" Schlauch an mein graues HT Rohr und dann an den ZST Kasten angeschlossen,..

Wenn NUR der Skimmer läuft, reicht auch die NG4500 (habe ich auch),...
ist zwar schon recht knapp,.. aber ich wollte eh keinen Skimmer, der mir direkt
alle Kaulqappen und Schwimmpfanzen oder __ Molche einsaugt..

Ist aber im Einzelfall trotzdem passiert,. .. (aber nicht weiter schlimm, da der Molch zur Not im Filtergraben landet)....

Ich habe die 3 Bohrungen vom Oase einfach mit weiteren 3 kleinen Löchern am Skimmer-Schwimmrohr erweitert, dadurch schwimmt es nicht mehr so stark auf
und die Pumpe schafft das locker,...

Kauf dir ruhig so nen Teil (Oase hat wohl das Teil auch wieder etwas angepasst, aber zu 99"  geht es )
und ein Skimmer ist da A und O.

Ich habe ihn ca. 1,5m vom Rand entfernt montiert, dass ich mit einer Hake, die Sieböse mit Oberteil rausheben kann.
    

Ansonsten,.. sieht doch dein Teich sehrgut aus,..  (bin weiter auf das Ufer gespannt)

Du hast ja sogar einen 1m langen Fein-Filter-Rohr an der Pumpe,.. 
habe mir jetzt auch 0,5m Nachrüst Verlängerungsfiltersieb gekauft,.. da die paar Schwimmalgen schon etwas zusetzen,...

und,.. du hast doch Super Wasserwerte,.. die hätte ich auch gern (und meine Pflanzen),..

mfG. Micha


----------



## mic_chief (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Juhuuu, die Pflanzen sind da.

Nachdem heute Vormittag die Pflanzen kamen, habe ich mich nach dem Mittag ans schwimmen und pflanzen gemacht. Sie sind alle drin. 
Ich erzähle euch auch was drin ist:

2 Filtergrabensortimente für je 3 m Filtergraben, bestehend aus:

2 x __ Wasserpest
2 x __ Tausendblatt
2 x Tausendblatt Scabrat
4 x Vallisneria- Pfeilblatt
10 x __ Hechtkraut blau
4 x Tannenwedel
6 x Hechtkraut, riesen
2 x Tausendblatt amerkan.
2 x __ Krebsschere
2 x __ Sumpfdotterblume
4 x Goldfelberich
2 x __ Wasserminze
2 x Wasserpreslie
2 x __ Blutweiderich
2 x __ Bachbunge
2 x Sumpfvergissmeinnich

Im Hauptteich sind:

1 Unterwassersortiment bestehend aus:
1 x Nadelsimse, 1 x Tausendblatt Scabrat, 1 x Vallisneria- Pfeilblatt, 2 x Tausendblatt, 3 x Wasserpest, 2 x __ Hornblatt

1 Seerose Sulphurea
1 Seerose Hermine
1 Seerose Berthold
1 Seerode Rose Arey
1 Seerose Brydon
1 Seerose Ladydek Lila

2 x Tannenwedel
1 x __ Papageienfeder
1 x __ Seekanne

3 x Blutweiderich
3 x Sumpfblutauge
4 x Wasserschwertlilie
5 x Sumpfdotterblume
4 x __ Froschlöffel
3 x Bachbunge
4 x Zungenhahnenfuss
3 x Goldfelberich
3 x __ Wasserfenchel bunt
3 x Ufermattenpflanzung (sumpf und trocken)

Den Startdünger werde ich erst morgen verbuddeln, das habe ich heute nicht mehr geschafft. Und nun beten wir, dass sie wachsen und gedeihen.

@ micha

Nachdem ich gestern hier geschrieben hatte, rief mich nochmals ein Berater von NG an. Nach langer Diskusion haben wir uns drauf geeinigt, dass ich es mit dem Skimmer und meiner Pumpe probiere. Es müssen aber alle anderen Schieber zu sein, sonst bekomme ich keinen "Zug" auf den Skimmer. Mal schauen wie das so wird.
Den langen Feinfilter hab ich nicht extra bestellt. Der kam so und ich habe gedacht der wäre so Standard.

Ich habe hier noch nicht richtig auf die Wasserwerte bei anderen geachtet und hatte gedacht der Nitratwert wäre ziemlich hoch. Mal schauen wie es wird. :beeten


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hast du von dem Filtergraben Sortiment vielleicht auch noch ein Photo am Land,.. ?! 

Ich habe ja erst im Herbst letzten Jahres bestellt, und da waren die Pflanzen recht mickrig,..
habe nun auch am Montag nachbestellt und hoffe nun, dass die neuen
nicht umgekehrt auch noch diesmal recht klein sein,..

Bei 13grad im Wasser,..  Respekt,.. oder Taucher 

 was meinst du denn mit dem Startdünger ?? der wird doch bei jeder Pflanzen direkt einzeln mit "unterlegt",..
(ich habe dazu im Filtergraben das Wasser abgelassen,.., sonst musst du die Tüten komplett mit Papier drunter legen).

mfG. Micha


----------



## mic_chief (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo micha.

Das Wasser war sehr klein kalt.  Und meine Arme sind nicht 75 cm lang. Hab die __ Wasserpest 3 x auf 75 cm versenkt. Die __ Nase war auch im Wasser.

Laut Beschreibung auf den Tütchen sollst du die mit Papier versenken, damit würde der Langzeiteffekt erhöht. Hast du damit andere Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*



mic_chief schrieb:


> Laut Beschreibung auf den Tütchen sollst du die mit Papier versenken, damit würde der Langzeiteffekt erhöht. Hast du damit andere Erfahrungen gemacht?



Habe gerade kein Tütchen zur Hand,.. die restlichen sind unten irgendwo im Gartenhaus.

Aber da hast du sicher was falsch verstanden,... nicht die Tüte irgendwo "verbuddeln",... 

dann hast du an dieser Stelle nur wunderschöne Algen,..

Da stand doch für jede Pflanze auf dem Zettelchen,.. N++, N+, N- und so,..
damit man wusste ob eine Pflanze z.B. eine halbe Tüte, eine ganze oder weniger bekommt...

Die Tüte muss UNTER die jeweilige Pflanze :beeten :__ nase    sorry...


----------



## mic_chief (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo micha.

Ja klar nicht irgendwo verbuddeln. 
Unter oder neben der Pflanze. Aber mit Papier !!!!!!! Und nicht den Dünger ohne Papier verbuddeln.


----------



## mic_chief (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo micha.

Nochma ich. Ich habe keine Bilder der Pflanzen an Land. Sie machten mir aber keinen mickrigen Eindruck. Ich versuche morgen mal Bilder am Wasser aus der Nähe zu machen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*



mic_chief schrieb:


> Hallo micha.
> Ja klar nicht irgendwo verbuddeln.
> Unter oder neben der Pflanze. Aber mit Papier !!!!!!! Und nicht den Dünger ohne Papier verbuddeln.



noe,..    ich habe "ja trocken" die Pflanzen gesetzt,.. stand auch so in der Anleitung,...
in ein kleines "Sand Lehmnest" die Düngekugeln und darauf die Pflanze setzen,."

und wenn man es im vollem Teich macht,..die Tüte UNTER die Pflanzen,.. (nix mit daneben)

stelle ich bei dir jetzt nicht mehr ganz so einfach vor,.. aber du machst das schon 

gut Nächtle´


----------



## mic_chief (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Habe ein paar Bilder von Pflanzen aus dem Teichgraben gemacht. Die Sicht ist heute schon viel besser. Ich kann schon wieder bis in 60 cm Tiefe schauen. Dünger einbuddeln mache ich morgen.


----------



## mic_chief (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Samstag habe ich die Düngerbeutelchen durchgeschnitten und nach Angabe an die Pflanzen gesteckt. Hatte ich mir schlimmer vorgestellt. Ging gut. Immer schön unter den Sand der Pflanzen drücken. 
Gestern hatte ich das Gefühl mein Wasser ist wunderschön klar. Seit heute ist das nicht mehr so. Ich glaube meine Algenblüte beginnt. 

Dafür kam heute der Skimmer. Montage ging ganz einfach. Allerdings musste ich zum Unterfüttern ins Wasser. Huhahahah war das kalt. Funktioniert soweit gut. Allerdings ist der Filtergraben nach ca. 30 min. mächtig leer (ca. 12 cm). Wenn ich einen zusätzlichen Schieber öffne steigt der Wasserspiegel wieder, dann ist aber wesentlich weniger Zug (jetzt weiß ich was der Berater von NG mit "Zug auf dem Skimmer" meinte ) auf dem Skimmer. Ich plane mir jetzt eine Zeitschaltuhr zu kaufen und immer im halbstündigen Wechsel die Pumpe laufen lassen und nicht laufen lassen.


----------



## schrope (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Michael!

Der Skimmer sieht recht gut aus, das ist jetzt der von NG oder?

Welchen Durchmesser hat der? Sieht um einiges größer aus als der von Oase.
Und der Korb hat auch einen schön langen Henkel zum herausheben.

Na dann, super Arbeit und immer klares Wasser. 

MfG,
Peter


----------



## mic_chief (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Ende des 1. Bauabschnittes.

Heute habe ich die Teichfolie grob beigeschnitten, hochgeklappt und mit Füllkies und Steinen ein wenig festgesetzt. Da ich in den letzten Tagen ein Rinnsal vom Ende der Ufermatte zum Boden sehen konnte, wurde es nun deutlich Zeit die Arbeiten in Angriff zu nehmen. Ich war eben nochmal schauen. In einer Falte hat sich schon ein mächtiger See gebildet, hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Ufermatte soviel zieht.
Jetzt muss ich noch die abgeschnittene Teichfolie falten und wegräumen und die Schutzfolie entsorgen. Aber zuerst fahre ich von Donnerstag bis Sonntag nach Bordeaux.

Leben habe ich auch schon im Teich. Einen Rückschwimmer habe ich gesehen und mehrere kleiner schwarzer Punkte die über den Kies wuselten. :freu

@ Peter

Der Skimmer ist von NG und hat einen Durchmesser von 20 cm. Meine Pumpe zieht den Filtergarben mächtig leer, wenn nur der Skimmer geöffnet ist. Nach 30 min. Laufzeit ist der Filtergraben bis zur 1. Pflanzstufe leergesaugt. Für den Ausgleich braucht der Skimmer ca. 45 min.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

@Micha der Skimmer sieht wirklich etwas "robuster" als der einfache Oase 40 aus,...
Der absinkende Wasserstand ist aber auch "mächtig",... hast du "hinten" bei der Pumpe gemessen?
Wieviel sinkt denn der Wasserstand im ZST Kasten wenn der Skimmer z.B. eine 1h gelaufen ist,..


@schrope:  der Systempartner für NG bei diesem Skimmer und einigen Pumpen ist die Firma Meßner,..
http://www.messner-pumpen.de/index....parent=2&idcat=10&lang=1&idlang=1&produkt=129

mfG. Micha


----------



## mic_chief (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Nachdem jetzt 14 Tage meine Pflanzen im Wasser sind, bin ich erstaunt wie viel sich in so kurzer Zeit getan hat. Ausser der __ Wasserpest wachsen alle Pflanzen gut. Die Seerosen treiben bis auf eine mächtig Blätter. Das Sumpfvergissmeinnich treibt auch schöne Blüten.

Tiere kommen auch immer mehr an und in den Teich. __ Libellen, __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Wasserläufer und auch einen __ Gelbrandkäfer habe ich entdeckt. Die Wasserläufer sind aber seit dem grossen Regen am Dienstag verschwunden. Am Dienstag haben wir auch 2 __ Kröten im Teich gesehen. Seitdem aber nicht mehr. Ich habe 2 Bilder von Libellen und Rückenschwimmer angehängt.

Der Hauptteich ist gut klar und "Algenfrei". Im Filtergraben wachsen die Algen kräftig. Dort sollen sie ja auch hin. Ich glaube das kommt vom Skimmer, der den Blütenstaub kräftig von der Oberfläche rübergeschaufelt hat. Ich lasse den Skimmer zu jeder geraden Stunde (von 8.00 - 20.00 Uhr) 20 min. laufen. Der Wasserstand im Filtergraben geht in dieser Zeit ca. 10 cm runter. Ich hänge auch ein Bild vom veralgten Filtergraben und zum Vergleich eines vom Hauptteich an.


----------



## r.gross (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Michael, ich bin neu hier.
Sieht ja nach richtig viel Arbeit aus, da kommt bei mir Vorfreude auf. Plane auch einen Schwimmteich zu bauen. Ich glaube du hast auch das Naturagard-System. Dazu habe ich mich auch entschlossen. Wie funktioniert es? Wo gab es Probleme?
VG
Rudolf Groß


----------



## mic_chief (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Rudolf.

Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde. Ich war im Urlaub.

Du hast recht, es war bis hier hin viel Arbeit und ich bin ja noch nicht fertig. Aber ich kann dir sagen, es LOHNT sich auf jeden Fall. Mein Teich ist kein Schwimmteich und es sind auch noch keine Fische im Wasser. Was sich aber innerhalb der kurzen Zeit an anderem Getier in meinem Teich eingefunden hat ist Sensationell. Ich warte bis nächstes Jahr ab und wenn, dann kommen höchstens ein paar __ Moderlieschen oder Goldelritzen in den Teich.

Ich habe nach Naturagart gebaut und auch deren Material verwendet. Die Sachen sind meiner Meinung nach gut. Es gibt wahrscheinlich billigere Anbieter, aber ob die Qualität dann stimmt, kann ich nicht sagen. Für mich war auch entscheiden, das ich hier das komplette Sortiment angeboten bekommen habe. In den Hauptbaumonaten (April / Mai (wo auch ich gebaut habe)) ist die Erreichbarkeit der Ansprechpartner nicht immer sofort gewährleistet. Die Mitarbeiter geben aber ihr Bestes um jeden Kunden zufrieden zu stellen.
Was ich schwierig fand, war den Dammdurchbruch dicht zu bekommen. Hier ist eine genaue Arbeitsweise von Nöten, ist aber auch nicht unmöglich. Man muss nur sehr genau Arbeiten, damit es dicht wird (Dicht zwischen Hauptteich und Filtergraben, nicht nach draussen).
Die Pflanzen die ich von NG bekommen habe waren gut und haben sich meiner Meinung nach super entwickelt. Ich bin absolut zufrieden. Am WE mache ich mal wieder Bilder und zeige sie euch.
Das genaue NG-System kann ich dir hier auf die Schnelle nicht erklären. Besorg dir die Anleitungen und evtl. das Buch vom Chef, dort ist alles sehr gut erklärt.
Nach meinem jetzigen Stand würde ich immer wieder mit den Materialien und Pflanzen von NG bauen.


----------



## mic_chief (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Wie versprochen ein paar Bilder mit der Entwicklung der Pflanzen. Die Bilder sind vom 28.05. (3 Wochen nach Pflanzung), 05.07. und heute.

Als 1. der komplette Teich.

     

Als 2. ein Ausschnitt. Man beachte besonders die Ausbreitung der __ Seekanne.

     

Und zum Schluss der Filtergraben.


----------



## mic_chief (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Da ich mir 3 Tage freischaufeln konnte, geht es mit der Randgestaltung weiter.

Kleinen Ufergraben im vorderen Bereich ausgebuddelt. Und um den kompletten Teich eine Reihe Steine in Mörtel verlegt.

       

Wenn das fertig ist, muss noch die Folie eingepasst werden und die Anschlüsse verfüllt werden.


----------



## expresser (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Michael,

schön, wie bei deinem Teich schon alles wächst und gedeiht!
Kann es sein, dass im Eck die Folie zu kurz ist um sie hochzustellen? Wie löst du das? Das könnte eine Schwachstelle werden!


----------



## mic_chief (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Werner.

Jepp in der Ecke war ich beim Abschneiden zu großzügig. 

Ich werde dort ein Stück Folie einkleben und hoffen das es dicht wird. :beeten


----------



## expresser (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hi,

das lässt sich ja leicht testen. Wird schon hinhaun!
Zeig uns wie du es gemacht hast wenn du es gemacht hast. OK?


----------



## mic_chief (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichbaufreunde.

Meine Randgestaltung ist fast fertig. Ich habe in den Ecken Folie mit Quellschweismittel angeklebt. Ging gut und scheint auch dicht zu sein. Zumindest so dicht, dass es keinen großen Wasserverlust gibt. Mit ein paar Tropfen kann ich gut leben. 

Ich habe dann den Uferwall mit Sand bedeckt und in meine Ufergräben Mutterboden gefüllt. Danach war dann Wasser Marsch angesagt und ich habe den Teich bis zur endgültigen Höhe aufgefüllt. Zuletzt dann noch die überschüssige Folie zurück geschnitten. Der endgültige Folienschnitt erfolgt im Frühjahr, wenn sich alles gesetzt hat.

In der gesamtübersicht von oben, sieht man, dass links ein Stück Randsteine fehlt. In diesem Bereich kommt die Holzterrasse. Fragt sich nur noch wann.


----------



## axel (23. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Michael

Das ist aber eine schöne Teichbau Doku  
Sehr schön geworden Dein Teich . 
Wie wärs mal mit neuen Fotos ?

lg
axel


----------



## Melo (23. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Michael

Dein Teich ist eine reine Augenweide sehr schön geworden
lg Juliane


----------



## mic_chief (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichbaufreunde,

ich habe ein wenig weiter gebastelt.

Ich habe die Unterkonstruktion für meine Terrasse gebaut.
 

Nächste Woche werden die Halter einbetoniert und das Holz montiert.

 
Der Filtergraben entwickelt sich prächtig. Das Wasser im Teich ist glasklar bis in die Tiefe.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Wau  wieder einer mit Industrie Profilen,..

Ihr müsst gute "Beziehungen" haben 
Ich selbst habe 90mm Holzbalken,..

Mach doch auch mal aktuelle Bilder vom Hauptteich 

... und läuft deine Pumpe nun 24h/7W ?? auf volle Leistung 

mfG. Micha


----------



## mic_chief (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Micha,

noch mehr Bilder sind in "Mein Teich" und in "Seerosenblüten 2010". Ich werde aber nochmal Bilder machen und einstellen. Zur Zeit habe ich noch ein anderes Hobby. Sie ist am 21.05. bei uns eingezogen.
 

Ich habe die komplett Terasse bei NG bestellt. Das System hat mich überzeugt und bis jetzt auch nicht enttäuscht. 

Die Pumpe läuft von 8.00 - 20.00 im 2 Stundentakt je 20 Minuten. Die Schieber wechsel ich je nach Bedarf. Zur Zeit habe ich den Skimmer und den Tiefpunkt offen. Bei starker Oberflächenverschmutzung mache ich nur den Skimmer auf. Den mittleren mache ich je nach Lust und Laune im Wechsel mit dem Tiefen auf und am Anfang als es noch ziemlich kalt war.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich dieses Jahr die Wasserwerte noch nicht getestet. Aber bei soviel Leben im Teich kann das Wasser nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## Goldi2009 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Ach, ist die süß! Ein Golden-Retriever-Mädchen? Viel Spaß mit ihr. Da kann alles andere warten.


----------



## mic_chief (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Anne,

das hast recht.  Eine Golden Retriever Hündin mit Namen Lotti.


----------



## mic_chief (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichbaufreunde,

die Woche hat sich in meinem Garten ein wenig bewegt. Nachdem die Grassode weg war, wurde der Betonboden (sorry anders kann man diesen Mutterboden nicht bezeichnen) auf gefräst, Sand untergearbeitet, abgezogen, gewalzt und nochmal begradigt. Die Randsteine zu den Blumenbeeten wurden hochgesetzt und teils die Blumenbeete vergrößert. Hinten um den Teich wurde zur Hecke ein Randstein gesetzt. Ich gebe zu ich hatte große Hilfe.

Gestern wurde dann der Kies für den hinteren Weg um den Teich geliefert. Nachdem ich heute um 6.00 Uhr unsere Lotti zur Wiese begleitet hatte, nutzte ich mit meinem Junior die unglaublich kühle Luft von 24 Grad um den Kies von vor dem Haus durch die Garage zu fahren und dann zu verteilen. Nicht zu vergessen, dass wir vorher ein Unkrautflies verlegt haben.

Bei der Hitze kannst man zusehen, wie das Wasser verdunstet. Heute habe ich dann mal aufgefüllt. 

Auf den Bildern ist 1. der Gesamtüberblick, 2. die Terrasse (es fehlen noch die Stirnbretter), 3. der Kiesweg und 4. der Filtergraben und Kiesweg zu sehen.

 ; 
 ; 

Nun noch ein Bild von meinem Moderlieschennachwuchs am Zulauf aus dem Filtergraben.

 

Ich hoffe nun, dass es schnell ein wenig kühler wird, damit ich den Rollrasen verlegen kann. :beten Erst dann können wir mit unserer Lotti wieder richtig raus und den Garten genießen.


----------



## mic_chief (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichbaufreunde.

Vorher:

 



















Nachher:

 ; 


Hurra mein Rasen ist da. Die letzten 2 Wochen war es einfach zu warm um Rollrasen zu verlegen. Nun sind nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu erledigen. Die grossen Dinge sind fertig. :smoki


----------



## pyro (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Auch eine sehr sehr schöne und gute Teichbaudoku.

Das Gartenteichmagazin von NG habe ich mir auch senden lassen und zweifelsohne habe ich mir daraus auch ein paar Ideen geholt. Ich kam aber beim genauen studieren recht schnell zu der Entscheidung das ich keinen Teich "von der Stange" auf  einer Grünfläche will sondern eine Eigenkreation mit allen Gegebenheiten die ich speziell bei mir vorfinde. Mit diversen Höhenunterschieden, mit Bäumen, Terrasse usw.

Die Pflanzen die du von NG bekommen hast sahen am Anfang ganz schön mickrig aus - haben sich aber sehr gut entwickelt. Die Produkte sind nicht schlecht - haben aber Ihren Preis egal ob das Terrassenprofil, Teichfolie oder Ufermatte ist. Lange habe ich auch an der Ufermattensaat überlegt... inzwischen ist mein Ufergrabenwall voll von kleinen Pflänzchen, Samen von __ Kuckuckslichtnelke, Wiesenschaumkraut usw. das von bestehenden Pflanzen stammt bzw. wild angeflogen kam.

Ich habe bei mir Produkte anderer Firmen verbaut, das die Qualität schlechter ist kann ich bislang nicht bestätigen. Ich denke aber das ich unterm Strich ein paar hundert Euro gespart habe.


----------



## kuh (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

lass mich raten.. ihr habt auch alles von naturagard? sieht genau aus wie bei uns zZ ^^ Aber wundervoll!


----------



## pyro (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*



kuh schrieb:


> lass mich raten.. ihr habt auch alles von naturagard? sieht genau aus wie bei uns zZ ^^ Aber wundervoll!





Danke, genau DAS meinte ich mit "Teich von der Stange" ohne eigene Ideen und Kreativität.

Das bedeutet aber nicht das das Endergebnis schlecht aussieht, die Teichanlage ist schön... aber halt 1000x in Deutschland nen Meter größer oder kleiner vorhanden. Das mag ich nicht.


----------



## mic_chief (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo (hierkönntedeinnamestehen) pyro,

danke für Dein Lob für meine Doku. Ich habe alles möglichst genau aufgeschrieben, um anderen zu helfen. Auch um mich auf diese Weise, für die Informationen die ich aus diesem Forum gezogen habe, zu bedanken.

Was du mit Teich von der Stange meinst kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe weder eine Vorlage von NG gehabt (ausser das ich Hauptteich und Filtergraben haben möchte) noch einen Teich aus den Unterlagen genommen. Ich habe mir meinen Teich nach meinen Gegebenheiten und Wünschen aufgezeichnet. Diese Zeichnung habe ich zu NG geschickt. Mit kleinen Veränderungen (was mit Folie z.B. machbar ist, welche Größe mein Filtergraben braucht um zu funktionieren) ist der Teich genau so entstanden wie ich ihn mir gewünscht habe.

Ich habe im Laufe der Zeit einige NG-Teiche entstehen sehen. Sie sind immer auf die Gegebenheiten vor Ort (Höhenunterschiede etc.) und Wünsche der Eigentümer angepasst. Das ist meiner Meinung nach das Erfolgsrezept von NG. Man kann darüber diskutieren, dass sie fast alle einen Hauptteich und einen Filtergraben haben. Aber sind sie deswegen von der Stange? Ich finde nicht. Und wer individuell bauen will, dem wird bei NG mit Sicherheit geholfen und er wird vernünftig beraten.

Die Preise der NG-Materialien sind nicht die kleinsten. Das stimmt. Hier habe ich aber meine eigene Meinung zu: 
1. Die Qualität der Materialien und Pflanzen die ich bekommen habe war absolut top.
2. Habe ich einen Beratungs-Service erhalten der sehr gut war. Und den bin ich dann auch gerne bereit zu bezahlen. Ich denke halt *nicht* "Geiz ist geil".
3. Brauchte ich mir nicht die Sachen überall zum billigsten Preis "zusammen suchen". Für mich ist halt auch Zeit Geld.
Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen, für mich waren die NG-Materialien und Pflanzen günstig aber nicht billig.


----------



## mic_chief (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

es ist jetzt etwas über 3 Jahre her, dass meine Pflanze in den Teich gezogen sind und er für mich größtenteils fertig war. Hier ein paar Fotos wie es heute aussieht.

 ; ; ; ; 

Der Ufergraben ist dieses Jahr richtig eingewachsen. Die Seerosen sind dieses Jahr nochmal explodiert. Sie treiben grosse Blätter und tolle Blüten. Der Filtergraben wird von einem Tannwedelwald überwuchert. Aber auch das __ Hechtkraut treibt große Triebe. Und es finden sich immer wieder kleine Ecken wo auch __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Wasserminze und __ Blutweiderich breit machen.

 ; ; 

Die Algenblüte mit trübem Wasser hält sich bei mir im Frühjahr nicht lange auf. Dafür habe ich Algen im Bereich der absterbenden Vorjahrestriebe. Da schaue ich drüber weg. Jetzt ist das Wasser schon ein paar Wochen glasklar und die anderen Algen sind stark auf dem Rückzug.
Ich beobachte täglich irgendwelches Getier, dass sich am Teich rumtreibt. __ Libellen und deren Larven (Die Hüllen nach dem Schlüfen sehen klasse aus), __ Kröten oder __ Frösche, __ Molche in verschiedene Grössen und Formen, __ Wasserläufer und noch weitere Kleinsttiere. Die Fische entwickeln sich gut. An allen Ecken sieht man die __ Moderlieschen "stängeln" und sie __ fliegen beim Mückenfang durch Luft. Die Goldelritzen hängen unter den Blättern. Die __ Sonnenbarsche stellten sich nicht alle als Männlein raus,denn es tummeln sich kleine __ Barsche im Teich rum. Wenn es dunkel wird kommen die Fledermäuse, fliegen über den Teich und fangen die Mücken. Es ist einfach genial. 

Den Teich zu bauen war eine der besten Ideen die ich je hatte. Ich würde es immer wieder tuen und möchte nie mehr ohne sein. Auch die Entscheidung einen fast techniklosen Teich zu bauen, war für mich die Richtige. Ich brauche so gut wie nix zu machen und habe Spass ohne Ende.

Um aber nicht ganz arbeitslos zu sein, habe ich dann ein kleines Projekt gestartet. Ich bin seit 4 Wohen stolzer Besitzer eines Minis. Eine Zinkwanne, Folie rein, Pflanzen und Steine rein, Wasser drauf, fertig. Funktioniert prima, bis jetzt kaum Mücken und keine Algen. Mal sehn wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Ein toller Naturteich 

Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Mandy


----------



## Tabor12 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Michael ! Einen wunderschönen Teich hast du ! Ich hab eine frage an dich:
Ich sehe einen SKimmer und aus dem Filterteich pumpst du das Wasser ? Und über den Skimmer hinein ? Oder wie genau hast du deine Pumpenrohre verlegt wenn ich fragen darf ?

LG Irene


----------



## mic_chief (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

bei mir ist Blutweiderichblühzeit. Nachfolgend die Beweise. 

 ; ;


----------



## mic_chief (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

Mein Urwald im Filtergraben.


----------



## mic_chief (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichbaudoku*

Und noch eine Gesamtansicht.


----------

